# 2012 Ram 2500 6.7 h/o



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

Anybody else purchase one recently? Very happy with it,just have some general questions about some of the new technology that comes with this truck.
Exaust brake=thought this helped slow down the truck/service manager says to use it when driving around town or road trip once in a while.Says this will help clean exhaust system.
Note...will be selling a "96" ext cab powerstroke/mint condition 180k m. soon...


----------



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

I just got one two days ago and was told the same thing but I keep forgetting about it!!! I love the truck, I made a move from a F-250 !!!!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Not sure how they figure it will help with cleaning the exhaust system. I would run mine all the time, kinda nice not having to hit the brakes all the time and can help with them lasting longer too.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Dad runs his all the time, but it really comes in handy pulling the gooseneck. I could have sworn I heard it lowers the life of the motor running it all the time but dad abuses his truck and it still runs like a champ. His is an 08 with stock exhaust brake system.


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

*exhaust brake*

Use the exhaust brake frequently to keep the brake itself clear of build up and prevent sticking (usually sticks shut). It also helps warm the engine in cold weather start ups. I had one on my Dodge and used it both in the Colorado mountain passes, in the rolling Texas hills, and the flat lands. Saves the truck brakes, and you won't believe how well it does on a long down hill 6% grade.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Lyssy said:


> Not sure how they figure it will help with cleaning the exhaust system. I would run mine all the time, kinda nice not having to hit the brakes all the time and can help with them lasting longer too.


X2 But the dealer keeps telling me to add def fluid because the light is on (jeez!)


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

chief1008 said:


> Use the exhaust brake frequently to keep the brake itself clear of build up and prevent sticking (usually sticks shut). It also helps warm the engine in cold weather start ups. I had one on my Dodge and used it both in the Colorado mountain passes, in the rolling Texas hills, and the flat lands. Saves the truck brakes, and you won't believe how well it does on a long down hill 6% grade.


"I will" it will maintain cruise settings at 50 mph going down the Lake Charles bridge with a loaded goose neck!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Using the ex brake will help keep the egr system clean.

Dodge has the best one in the industry. Their newer trucks are a big upgrade over the older ones, very nice interior now.

Fixin to get a 2013 3500 with Aisin transmission and 850 lbs of torque!!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Knot Kidding said:


> X2 But the dealer keeps telling me to add def fluid because the light is on (jeez!)


Don't believe the 12's use DEF fluid unless its a chassis cab.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Got the 3500 H.O. So far the fuel mileage its getting is not what I expected. But the interior is pretty sweet.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Out of the three dodge has the worst fuel Eco. From what I've heard the trucks with def are getting better. Like th famous saying "it is what it is"


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Lyssy said:


> Out of the three dodge has the worst fuel Eco. From what I've heard the trucks with def are getting better. Like th famous saying "it is what it is"


Last year I met my friend in Del rio to Our place in Marathon. Both of us had four wheelers in the back of our trucks, followed each other and drove the same speed. His was a 2012 Ford f-350 SRW with 6.7 Powerstroke. Mine was the 2010 Dodge Ram with 6.7 Cummins. Both long beds, both 4wd's.

You cannot get any closer of a mileage test than this. He got 15.1 MPG and I got 15.5. That was uphill and into a headwind, driving 75.

The Fords do not get any better mileage than Dodge. I bet Chevy is not much different either. Those tests you see published are sponsored by GM.


----------



## airkeith (Jan 9, 2011)

Moved from a 12 F250 into a Ram 2500 4wd w/Cummins HO. Love the truck! On my way back to Houston from Ft Myers, >10k lbs of Fountain in my rear view. With load 8.5, without load 16.5 mpg. Not bad at all considering....


----------



## airkeith (Jan 9, 2011)

My 12 F250 4wd avg was 17.5, comparable 12 Ram gets 16.5; same foot. 

Should mention pulling the Fountain running at 60mph, Ram has plenty of power if needed to pass or maintain speed without lag up hills... Again, pulling 5-6 tons


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Everyone's claim is different. I've had 2 of the 6.7 dodges and my 6.4 fords got better mpgs. Out of my friends the ones with the fords are getting better mpgs. I say get what you want, if you can afford a 60k truck that can pull the world why you sweatin it's fuel consumption. They build fuel efficient cars if that's what you need.


----------



## gds (May 22, 2004)

I am going to look at a 2010 2wd, 3500 Dodge with a 6speed manual trans tonight, anyone have any idea what kind of mileage I could expect. Would it be comparable to the 4wd, auto trans trucks or a little better?


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

They say manual trannys get better mpgs, 2wds get better than 4wd, and single rear wheels better than dual rear wheels. Hope that helps


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2013)

Well boyz here is my 2012 dodge longhorn mega cab I traded a new f250 king ranch for it. The ford def fluid was crazy I had issues was in the shop 3 times under 15k miles. I don't think it was a bad truck just frustrating. I traded my dodge has 18k miles did all deletes mini max tuner 5 in exhaust. In high tune cruise set I get 24mpg around town I get 16.5 pulling on low tune at 80 I get between 13.8 and 15 depending on the wind the boat is light so that helps its a New Water Curlew but I love the Dodge ton of room and in high tune it runs like a beast!!! Yes I know the trans is probally going to **** out but I will just put a built one in it then upgrade turbos and fuel rails 1000hp over 1600lbs of tq. Lol can't wait but really I love the 6.7 ho...


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I do not have a 2012, but my 2008 I get 21-22 mpg @ 75-80 mph with 35" tires. 

Towing my SCB @ 75 i get 14-15 mpg with any environmental effects.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

24 mpg in town? You wont get that running downhill with the wind.

I have a deleted 2010 and it wont touch those numbers.


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2013)

Obviously you misunderstood I get 24 hwy around 16 in town


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Patch said:


> Well boyz here is my 2012 dodge longhorn mega cab I traded a new f250 king ranch for it. The ford def fluid was crazy I had issues was in the shop 3 times under 15k miles. I don't think it was a bad truck just frustrating. I traded my dodge has 18k miles did all deletes mini max tuner 5 in exhaust. In high tune cruise set I get 24mpg around town I get 16.5 pulling on low tune at 80 I get between 13.8 and 15 depending on the wind the boat is light so that helps its a New Water Curlew but I love the Dodge ton of room and in high tune it runs like a beast!!! Yes I know the trans is probally going to **** out but I will just put a built one in it then upgrade turbos and fuel rails 1000hp over 1600lbs of tq. Lol can't wait but really I love the 6.7 ho...


Go ahead and keep believing that computer fuel mileage indicator! Repost when you you do a true mileage test (gallons per mile used)!


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol I do it manually every time don't really care what you or anyone else thinks I was replying to the thread!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Patch said:


> Lol I do it manually every time don't really care what you or anyone else thinks I was replying to the thread!


Haters will be Haters!! Im with you buddy! haha

The best mileage I have ever seen in my '08 was 697 miles on 32 gallons.. you do the math.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I get 9 to 11 pulling my 21 transport. Finally got a chance to make a trip with out pulling. I was shocked to get 17.5 mpg going 75.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Man my 04 5.9 with 35" tires highway at 75mph lucky to see 17 put my 23' BB and went round trip to florida and got 10.5 all pen and paper speedo recaliburated. Sounds like I need to get a 6.7!!


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

got a 5500 for work and its a beast with a 4.88 r.p had an 08 3500 love'm


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yea I have one also. Fully deleted mine gets 16.5 Hwy and 14-14.5 in town. Plenty of power though. I believe these people that say they are getting 20-25 mpg speedodometers are way off and they are going on that, or just mad because they bought into all the BS. Makes for good internet chat though.


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol ok here we go. Ok so you must not have an H&S tuner because your speedo should never be off because you can adjust it through the tuner. Again not mad not saying anything other than replying to the post, this is from my experience with my truck, don't give a dang what anybody says that I don't know how to do simple math. The simple fact is the numbers I posted are accurate and sorry if you are not getting the same results. Get a different tuner!! It will also vary by the gears you have and tires ect. I'm sure you know that.


----------



## 300 win mag (Nov 19, 2012)

The new body styles are killer looking.
I have a 08 2500 4x4 with all the deletes... at 60 I get 21.4 and at 70 to 75 I get 18.1 mpg. I love the H&S tuners.. It's the way to go.
I would only get about 14 mpg at 70 before hand. the power is unreal! If you want to tune it, better shop around now(ebay?) before they dry up. H&S arent selling the deleted ones any more. The feds got to them.


----------

